# some questions about stuff



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

A couple questions about completely unrelated stuff, so instead of starting multiple threads, I'll just dump them together. 

1. I noticed today as I was plying some black together, that when I simply put my foot on the pedal and have at it, the wheel spins left, no problem, like it was made for it. That made me think, that when I spin, right, a lot of times, when I get slow, the wheel just stops, and I have to give it a shove. I don't know why I spin right. I'm right handed. It's just the way I did it. SO does this mean my wheel is a lefty? Is this normal?

2. I counted loops the way it was suggested as I took my finished product off. I figured, one bobbin holds about 70 feet of the thickness I am spinning right now, which varies by the inch at this point, sigh...
So the pictures that y'all post of your finished yarn, it that one bobbins worth? Are you knotting the finished yarn of the same batch together, or simply stack sections by the amount that fits on one bobbin?

I am discovering that I need more bobbins. Three is the absolute minimum. I have 4 and they belong to two different wheels.

3. What is the going rate for bobbins?

4. I also wanted to say that the chili I made yesterday and am eating right now is darn good. My third bowl today. 

5. I saw someone talking on here about getting a production wheel. Can someone clarify the difference? Aren't all wheels made to produce?


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Don't have time to answer all your questions but regarding bobbins: there are a LOT of ways to work around a limited number of bobbins. This is my favourite - the Lazy Fred.

Ballwinders work too. Knitting needles. TP rolls. Lots of choices. Weavers bobbin winders are truly awesome.

And a production wheel is like [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g6B5YBkQ4QE&feature=plcp&context=C3e76d35UDOEgsToPDskIx_DebQhAh5FEiXdU8Tdbg"]this[/ame]: that's me, going about as slowly as my wheel will comfortably go.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

<drools over frazzles production wheel>


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

<gags over GAM's drooling>


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Back to the questions:

1. 

I have read that some wheels do prefer to go one direction instead of the other, though it defies logic to me. 
I just figure it is my own 'handedness' that is making it gimpy. I spin my singles clockwise and do the plying counterclockwise.
Since it takes longer to spin singles than to ply, I think I just have more practice in that direction.

2.

Mostly each hank (or skein) that I wash as a unit is a bobbins worth of yarn.
Now I have some bigger bobbins and can get a LOT more yarn onto those. 
One exception to my bobbins-worth skeins is if I am spinning a colored roving and it wont all fit onto 1 bobbin when plied.
I have taken the 2nd bobbins-worth and tied it right to the first one when I skein it.
The reason is to keep the colors in order. If the color pattern repeats and I dont want to lose that, I wind it all off together.
That way I am sure to start knitting from the correct end.
Then I mark that it has a knot in it on my tag after I wash it. Otherwise I might forget. (not that I have yet, but it could happen)

3. 

Price of bobbins? Well, that depends.  The Ashford bobbins are pretty affordable. They are quite common.
My wheelwright gets $15 each for his, but they are custom to his wheels.
I agree with frazzlehead that you can come up with alternatives if you are creative.
I have wrapped singles onto beer bottles even. :buds:

4.

I love chili. I also love chile.  And cornbread! or tortillas. 

5.

Those production wheels have a huge drivewheel and a tiny bobbin, usually.
It takes a LOT more tpi (twists per inch) to spin a super skinny singles. Especially to get it smooth and tight.
A faster wheel equals getting that done quicker. Right now I can draft a LOT faster than my wheel can spin it. 
You only need a faster wheel if you want to make super skinny yarn. I knit socks mostly and that requires the lighter gauge yarns.
So I need to be able to make it, in a timely manner.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

LOL GAM! Frazzle you spin like I do. same positioning and everything.

I'll have a shot at the answers.
1)I don't believe this means you wheel is a lefty or a righty. A left handed wheel will have the wheel and orifice switched. It may just mean your wheel is slightly warped. Either way it really doesn't matter as long as it spins. You know you can always spin left rather than right before plying and just play in the opposite direction.
2) When I post a picture of a skein (I believe this is true of everyone) it is the yarn from one bobbin. Sins and pox on the person who ties knots in their yarn.
3) Bobbins can vary in price from about $20 to $50 or more depending on the wheel. As frazzle said there are a tone of work-arounds for only having a few bobbins. Over my years of spinning I have found that 3-4 is the perfect number to have, along with a ball winder.
4) have a recipe you can share 
5) Ashford also makes a production wheel which is very different looking than the Canadian production wheel, it's call the Country spinner https://www.google.com/search?q=ash...ct=mode&cd=2&ved=0CD0Q_AUoAQ&biw=1366&bih=537 It has huge bobbins and a big orifice and is great for spinning art yarns and really bulky stuff. I'm sure you could spin finer things on it too but it would take a lifetime to fill a bobbin.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Thats a HUGE bobbin! I want it, but single treadle. The link to ebay says they only make them in double treadle now. 

Sigh...I am an anti-recipe person, but I shall try. My chili NEVER tastes the same twice.
This particular time, 2 quarts of pinto beans pre-cooked, 2 can tomatoe sauce, one can tomatoe paste, in the pot. (can't process my own, allergic to them raw)
In the skillet, pound of our burger, and one finely chopped onion I grew.
When finished, dump in the pot.
To the pot, add one pack chili seasoning, half a pack spicy seasoning (it was an accident) Some amount of garlic powder (a lot), some amount of onion powder (a lot).
Separately, cook half a box of spaghetti broke in thirds because there are no elbow kind, then realize its not enough noodles and dump a quarter of a pack of some lentil, alphabet noodle unseasoned dry soup mix you had. Cook until close to done, drain, dump in pot. 

Realize you need some veges, so dump in half a ziploc of frozen corn, and again, realizing there are no peas, add half a ziploc of dried kale, crushed, so the girl doesn't notice. Then realize its a bit dry, add some water and let simmer until people begin to complain of being hungry. 

Serve with cheese and crackers. Then because DH came in very late, and was so tired he didn't put the leftovers away, leave it to sit on the stove overnight, and put it in the fridge in the morning. Then eat for lunch, because by this time the flavors are good and melded together.

Best I can do, sorry!


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

I have the Ashford Country Spinner. It's double treadle and I think that's probably a good idea. The bobbin is HUGE and kind of heavy. IMO it would be too hard to move with a single treadle.

I've made worsted weight yarn on mine, but haven't attempted anything smaller. I had to treadle like a banshee to spin it that fine! LOL hmmm maybe it could be marketed as an exercise machine???? LOL Art yarn and plying is where this baby really shines.

It's a Wonderful wheel and I don't regret one cent I spent on it!


----------



## Chaty (Apr 4, 2008)

Me basically I use anything that I can wrap my finished yarn around. If it works it works then I wrap it into a ball later.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I believe the single treadle on the Country Spinner was intended to be used with both feet together rather than just one foot/leg.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

thats my concern. The wheel I am using now is single. SOmetimes when my leg gets tired, I use both together or switch. I worry with a double treadle, that when your leg gets tired you cant switch, so you are done. Also, I have hip and knee issues. If one is a bother, then I can treadle with the other. On a double both are required.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

LFG try moving your chair closer or farther away fro your wheel. I have both single and double treadle. The DT has taken me quite a bit of getting used to. I have long legs and finding the right height of chair and the right distance from each wheel can take some time. For a bit the DT hurt my hips and lower back until I got the right posture and height of chair. Try different things, you need to be comfortable. You also have to build up to marathon spinning. Just like training for a sport, you need to work up to it and take breaks to stretch. Stretch everything, legs, feet hands, arms, and most importantly your back.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Stretching I do frequently. I have a previous back and neck injury and I can only do things which require holding my arms in that position that you spin, fold laundry, wash dishes, knit, etc.. in for about 10-15 minutes at a time. At that point, my center back from the ears to mid-rib cage burst into flame and I have to stop. It is a constant struggle to find a position I can spin in comfortably. It has yet to be achieved.

However, I can throw hay and carry buckets for hours. Isn't that stupid?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I hear your pain. I too have a neck, injury a bunch of blown discs. I know that burning sensation well. All I can tell you is that with time it gets a bit better, it's been about 15 yrs since mine. There are some very specific stretches for that area and doing those helps. Also anything that will reduce swelling too (aspirin,ibuprofen).


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

We had this discussion at our last spinning group: Production wheel---(1) a wheel that is made to produce a lot of yarn, meaning a big bobbin, OR (2) a wheel that is produced in large quantities like assembly-line work. When you hear the term "production wheel", do you automatically think large wheel or wheel that there are a lot of? We had both theories in our group, so which is it?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

When I hear production wheel ithinkof a wheel that was intended to producer lot of yarn, in quantity.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Ana Bluebird said:


> We had this discussion at our last spinning group: Production wheel---(1) a wheel that is made to produce a lot of yarn, meaning a big bobbin, OR (2) a wheel that is produced in large quantities like assembly-line work. When you hear the term "production wheel", do you automatically think large wheel or wheel that there are a lot of? We had both theories in our group, so which is it?


#2. Large diamater wheel for speed,sos your little feets(legs,hips....) won't get burnt out. I've never heard of anythnig but 28-30" wheels being called production. Tho some double wheels are even faster.


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

Barging in just to say that when I was at the antique store where I got my new wheel I saw ginormous bobbins! They were about a foot long and the ends were 5-6 inches in diameter. I wonder if they were for a production wheel... They were asking $7 each for them there.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

That sounds like they may have been for the Country Spinner


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Laughing over FR gagging over GAM's drooling. Those two....


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

Could be, WIHH. I'm trying to remember if they had whorls and I'm thinking that they didn't... Next time I'm there I'll snap a picture.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Not all bobbins have whorls. A picture is a good idea


----------

